

Yelp is using your Facebook info without permission? - jespi88
http://www.yelp.com/
I don't know how I fee about it. I've been a long time user of yelp, but using my Facebook information without prior permission seems off base to me. Thoughts?
======
benatkin
It's called "Instant Personalization".

[http://gigaom.com/2010/04/22/facebooks-instant-
personalizati...](http://gigaom.com/2010/04/22/facebooks-instant-
personalization-is-the-real-privacy-hairball/)

Old instructions on how to turn it off, back when it was simple:

[http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/23/how-to-opt-
ou...](http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/23/how-to-opt-out-of-
facebooks-instant-personalization/)

But of course, facebook doesn't want you to turn it off so they made it a few
clicks:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0Ei3HNeQkc>

------
stevejohnson
I have the Disconnect extension for Chrome installed so I can't see what the
submitter is trying to get me to see. Can someone fill me in?

I'll be an intern at Yelp this summer, so I'd like to know what I'm getting
into if shady things are happening.

~~~
nano81
I assume the poster is looking at instant personalization on Yelp
(<http://www.facebook.com/instantpersonalization/>), which was introduced last
April.

